# Prescription charges.



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Had to take ma-in-law to the hospital yesterday. Nothing too serious , just mis-diagnosed by her UK doctor , leaving her pain getting progressively worse ! Had to pay for the prescriptions , obviously, butdoes anyone know if you can reclaim the charges ' I've had a look around but the Gov. site appears to be telling me that she shouldn't have had to pay as a pensioner to start with. We were using her Ehic. 
I'm a fully qualified medical translator now !!!  :rofl:
P.S. Sorry I meant reclaim from the Nhs !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Had to take ma-in-law to the hospital yesterday. Nothing too serious , just mis-diagnosed by her UK doctor , leaving her pain getting progressively worse ! Had to pay for the prescriptions , obviously, butdoes anyone know if you can reclaim the charges ' I've had a look around but the Gov. site appears to be telling me that she shouldn't have had to pay as a pensioner to start with. We were using her Ehic.
> I'm a fully qualified medical translator now !!!  :rofl:
> P.S. Sorry I meant reclaim from the Nhs !


Hhhmmm, I guess its different in every area. I dont know the official answer, but I do know that when I've moaned about having to pay for prescriptions to the Farmazia, they usually say that we pay unless we're under 1yo or OVER 65yo!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Had to take ma-in-law to the hospital yesterday. Nothing too serious , just mis-diagnosed by her UK doctor , leaving her pain getting progressively worse ! Had to pay for the prescriptions , obviously, butdoes anyone know if you can reclaim the charges ' I've had a look around but the Gov. site appears to be telling me that she shouldn't have had to pay as a pensioner to start with. We were using her Ehic.
> I'm a fully qualified medical translator now !!!  :rofl:
> P.S. Sorry I meant reclaim from the Nhs !


you do have to pay for hospital prescriptions

however, if you then go to the doctor they will write a prescription & you can reclaim most of the cost, if you keep the reciepts & the boxes to take back to the pharmacy (I've done it, it works!)

your mum would only get totally free meds if registered here as resident (something we're still trying to persuade my dad to do)

I'm not sure about recouping the cost from the NHS:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you do have to pay for hospital prescriptions
> 
> however, if you then go to the doctor they will write a prescription & you can reclaim most of the cost, if you keep the reciepts & the boxes to take back to the pharmacy (I've done it, it works!)
> 
> ...


Hi xabia,
talking about the blue bit above, do you mean you can reclaim the cost in the Spanish chemist's. Sorry if I'm being a bit thick...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi xabia,
> talking about the blue bit above, do you mean you can reclaim the cost in the Spanish chemist's. Sorry if I'm being a bit thick...


yes - what we had to do here, was take the hospital 'prescription' to the local pharmacy to get the meds -we didn't get a proper prescription from urgencias - just a list of meds on the notes 

then make an appt at the clinic with the GP - who then wrote out the prescription for the meds

back to the pharmacy with the prescription & the meds boxes - & got a refund for most of the costs!!!


whe dad saw the consultant he did get a proper prescription, so it was straightforward


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - what we had to do here, was take the hospital 'prescription' to the local pharmacy to get the meds -we didn't get a proper prescription from urgencias - just a list of meds on the notes
> 
> then make an appt at the clinic with the GP - who then wrote out the prescription for the meds
> 
> ...


So, in fact it's the same treatment for Spanish nationals, EU residents and everybody, 'cos that's what we've had to do when we've taken my daughter (Spanish) to "Urgencias"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, in fact it's the same treatment for Spanish nationals, EU residents and everybody, 'cos that's what we've had to do when we've taken my daughter (Spanish) to "Urgencias"


yep - that's what I figured

good to have it confirmed


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - what we had to do here, was take the hospital 'prescription' to the local pharmacy to get the meds -we didn't get a proper prescription from urgencias - just a list of meds on the notes
> 
> then make an appt at the clinic with the GP - who then wrote out the prescription for the meds
> 
> ...


Yes , that's what we got , the medication required on the notes. Trouble was it was 8,30 pm & I didn't want to leave it 'till the morning for her. Appently she can re-claim the costs , I've just found it on here :
Accessing healthcare in Spain 
P.s: Click on 'Leisure or business'


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks to you all for the replies.:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, in fact it's the same treatment for Spanish nationals, EU residents and everybody, 'cos that's what we've had to do when we've taken my daughter (Spanish) to "Urgencias"



Hang on, perhaps I should make this clearer.
When I've been to urgencias with my daughter they've given me the dosis of treatment needed until we can get to the doctor, which is usually one dose of whatever. Then I've been told to make an appointment with the doctor at the first opportunity, who will then write a prescription for the medicine, but we have not needed to pay out first an then get the money back.
Sorry for any confusion caused.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hang on, perhaps I should make this clearer.
> When I've been to urgencias with my daughter they've given me the dosis of treatment needed until we can get to the doctor, which is usually one dose of whatever. Then I've been told to make an appointment with the doctor at the first opportunity, who will then write a prescription for the medicine, but we have not needed to pay out first an then get the money back.
> Sorry for any confusion caused.


aahh see what you mean

slightly different then

we collected, for example, a month's supply of whatever from the pharmacist & paid - and so on


----------

